# Studies show left-handers are better drivers.



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

Now don't all you righties get your're thongs in a bunch. I've got nothing against you since you're driving Bimmers you should already be great drivers. I am just wondering how many of you on this site are left-handed and what problems you notice on the road. I tend to hyper-focus (something lefties are know for) while driving (no cells, no eating, reading etc.) and it goes up my butt when nobody else seems to care what is going on around them while driving. Lefties are suppose to able to react faster which is BIG considering the majority of drivers are so distracted, sometimes I feel like I'm driving not only for myself, but for every car around me. Which brings me to my biggest problem, driving fast! You all know have comfortably a BMW can cruise at 80? Well, anyone who's never driven one thinks all cars handle like their Ford Tarus. Try an explain the feeling you get driving on a curvy back road with no roll at 60 to the cop who can only come up with "what's the big rush?" The only RUSH is the one you get driving. There's no hurry at all. They never get that...sorry, getting off target here. So why can't drivers just drive? Now I'm sure plenty of you righties can focus, but how many lefties find it hard to understand why something so simple as driving correctly seems impossible these days? Because this comes so much more easily to lefties, does the average driver today piss you off MORE than it should? Or is it just me?:dunno:


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 22, 2004)

I write with my right hand, but I tend to play most sports left-handed. Compared to other friends and colleagues, I to take driving a lot more seriously... but I think that's because I actually enjoy driving. To most of my friends, driving is a chore and they only do it to get from point A to point B. Maybe they should try driving bimmers


----------



## w2 (Apr 29, 2008)

When I drive, I focus on driving: no eating, drinking, reading, texting or talking on the phone (hands-free or otherwise) but I don't think that has anything to do with being left-handed; it's more about taking driving seriously and being aware of my own limitations and how generally bad humans are at multitasking.

There are some statistically interesting differences between left and right-handed people but, like all differences of this sort, they are differences between populations, not individuals. Maybe it is true that left-handed people are, as a population, better than right-handed drivers, but that doesn't mean that a particular lefty is going to be a better driver than a particular right-hander, or that there aren't plenty of bad left-handed drivers.

It's also possible that any correlation between handedness and driving ability is spurious. For example, left-handed people of my grandparents' generation were often "corrected" in school into becoming right-hand. Also, left-handed people are (I believe) statistically much more likely to die in accidents and have lower life expectancies. As a result, we would expect a lower percentage of left-handed seniors than left-handed people in general. Since senior drivers are, as a group, significantly worse than the general population (for reasons that have more to do with diminished vision, hearing and reaction time than what hand they write with) that may be reflected in higher accident rates for right handed people, but maybe 30-year old right-handers are just as good (or better) drivers as 30-year old left-handers.


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

"driving is a chore and they only do it to get from point A to point B." Exactly! And that's too bad. I used to love driving and still do but it's so hard today with so many idiots on the road. I noticed a huge change in driving habits since cell phones came out. Lots of people claim to be so good at "multi-tasking" but I don't see it! In fact I see the opposite! Left handers are suppose to be better at it but I still REFUSE to even touch my cell while I'm driving, noticing the distraction it causes.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

JackalopeZX3 said:


> Now don't all you righties get your're thongs in a bunch. I've got nothing against you since you're driving Bimmers you should already be great drivers. I am just wondering how many of you on this site are left-handed and what problems you notice on the road. I tend to hyper-focus (something lefties are know for) while driving (no cells, no eating, reading etc.) and it goes up my butt when nobody else seems to care what is going on around them while driving. Lefties are suppose to able to react faster which is BIG considering the majority of drivers are so distracted, sometimes I feel like I'm driving not only for myself, but for every car around me. Which brings me to my biggest problem, driving fast! You all know have comfortably a BMW can cruise at 80? Well, anyone who's never driven one thinks all cars handle like their Ford Tarus. Try an explain the feeling you get driving on a curvy back road with no roll at 60 to the cop who can only come up with "what's the big rush?" The only RUSH is the one you get driving. There's no hurry at all. They never get that...sorry, getting off target here. So why can't drivers just drive? Now I'm sure plenty of you righties can focus, but how many lefties find it hard to understand why something so simple as driving correctly seems impossible these days? Because this comes so much more easily to lefties, does the average driver today piss you off MORE than it should? Or is it just me?:dunno:


Describes me to a T. Yes; I'm left-handed.


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

"When I drive, I focus on driving: no eating, drinking, reading, texting or talking on the phone" I agree, it's not a left handed thing but rather "good ole' common sense!" I'm only saying that the majority of lefties are able to think and react faster than the average right hander. Since they have the advantage (again, not all of them) of using both sides of the brain. Compare it to a computer today to one made 5 years ago. Google some of the best race car drivers of all time. You'll see they are lefties. Can a right hander come along and do better than all of them? Sure! This is just general majority statistics.

Thanks ProRail! Tell me what you hear friends etc. say about the way you drive. I can probably already guess. LOL


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

I find it hard to believe that this has anything to do with being a left or right handed driver. Sounds like a bias or wishful thinking to me.

I am fully focused on driving, can't stand distractions and am bothered by others that seem to focus on all the other tasks while in the car. Oh wait, I'm right handed.


----------



## ColoradoKraut (Aug 30, 2009)

I suppose the opposite is true in the UK where you drive on the left side of the road?

:rofl::dunno:


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

Again, this doesn't mean ONLY left handed people do this. Say you take 10 left handed people & 10 right handed people. 6 out of 10 lefties might, say, always use turn signals while 6 out of 10 rights won't. Why? Because they are "wired" differently. Maybe because the signal lever is on their favored side? I don't know...I'm just trying to see if other left handers think alike or not. How many times have you been the 1st car at a 4 way light? You have a left signal on. The 1st on-coming car (facing you) also has a left signal on. The light turns green. You can both go, right? That's how I think but it doesn't seem like anyone else does. Is this because I'm thinking faster or whatever? Both cars get to go and so do all the cars behind them. Today I'm the 2nd car, also going left. Light turns green and the jackass in front of me sits there while the oncoming car takes it's left. Now the cars behind it go straight and we all sit through another friggin cycle! It just seems dumb to me. And a polite tap on the horn just gets me the finger so now I'm getting more frustrated. It's such a no brainer to me and trust me, I am no Einstein. Sure, this might have nothing to do with left or right and everything to do with common sense.(or the lack of it). All I know is that I think fast, react fast, drive fast, talk fast, do just about everything fast and am more comfortable that way. That is a common left hand thing. Just because I drive fast I do not drive "like a reckless nut". There are plenty of drivers who think they are great because "they drive slow" (but can't signal, turn lights on in the rain, have a clue about right-of-way, can't merge onto a highway, can't stay on their side of the road on the slightest left curve, can't back up etc) So are there any left handers who know what I'm talking about or maybe it's a Bimmer thing?


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

The one thing that unites us _all_, irrespective of our race, religion, sexual orientation or gender, is that each of us believes ourselves to be an above average driver... 

With this in mind, i am compelled to let you know that I am, of course, the world's greatest driver :drive:

And I'm right handed. So that's your theory blown to smithereens :angel:


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

If there is a "theory" here, it's not mine. The "Studies" being show weren't done by me either, not that all "studies" aren't BIAS...:angel: Read it yourself. Maybe I'm not explaining it correctly.:dunno:

http://isittrue.msn.com/slideshow.aspx?cp-documentid=13198387&imageindex=1&c
http://health.howstuffworks.com/human-body/parts/left-handed.htm
http://www.oprah.com/health/Dr-Oz-Answers-Burning-Medical-Questions/15

"Left-handed people can deal with more incoming information that doesn't come in an organized way." "The left brain normally controls your right side, which is really powerful," he says. "[In left-handed people], it allows the other side, the right brain, to become an equal partner."

Because left-handed people can use both sides of their brain more readily, Dr. Oz says, they can process information coming into their brain in different ways more easily. "That's why athletes do so well when they're left-handed. And there are a lot of presidents who have been left-handed, and there are a lot of folks who, because they can deal with a lot of complicated issues at once, work pretty effectively," he says.

"Complicated issues" as in what the average driver turns driving into when it can be so easy and enjoyable. Hey, if you do read these articles, feel free to copy and paste all the "cons" that go along with being left-handed. From what I've read, I am totally guilty of just about all of them!


----------



## Searaven98 (May 12, 2011)

What if I write with my right, play raquet sports with either or and shoot my rifle left handed?


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

See the "Oprah" link. It tells how to figure which "handed" you are. I'm the same, write w/ left, tennis w/ right, throw left, shoot right...


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

CK, If you have any German in you I know you can drive. :thumbup: Some day I'll get over there and drive the Autobahn. My mother was from Berlin. :angel:


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm a lefty and feel the same way about other drivers on the road. I also have a dedicated track car (ie I love driving at the limit on tracks) and I concentrate 100% on driving when behind the wheel because I realize operating a car on the road is probably the most dangerous thing I will do on any particular day. 

As far as other drivers go, I have been noticing a very large degradation of average driver skills over the last decade or so. (it does drive me nuts too, probably because I'm a lefty)

In addition to the normal poor habits exhibited these days (no one signals anymore, people wander out of their lanes, many have no idea what the "right of way" is, etc...) I find an increasing percentage of drivers seem to be operating at 25% brain capacity while driving; things like sleeping at the wheel when the lights turn green, diving across 3 lanes of traffic to make an exit they missed, hesitation when slowing down to take a turn to the point where you wonder if a child is driving the car or an adult with a license. 

These guys make the daily commute a challenge and keep me on my toes.


----------



## Sloan165 (May 29, 2011)

I am left handed and growing up I always shot pistols and rifles left handed as well, that is until my early twenties when I found that I was right eye dominant so I made the switch at that point. Which is a bit odd as I always had to make adjustments in my head when I shot 1 inch at 50 yards, 2 inches at 100 that sort of thing. After the switch to shooting right handed I was amazed that I did not have to make those kinds of adjustments any more. I even have a much larger vocabulary than most of the people that I am acquainted with. I do find that driving comes easily and naturally to me although to be honest I assumed it was because both of my parents raced semi professionally at one point in their lives.
The things that drive me nuts on the road are strange things such why is it that people can't seem to learn how to merge efficiently? Why can't they seem to remember the order of operations at a four way stop. And why can't they drive with efficiency and precision as opposed to reckless and chaotic?
I also generally never lose my cool when behind the wheel no matter what so I certainly don't get the "road rage" thing.


----------



## Searaven98 (May 12, 2011)

I'm "mostly" R handed, but anyway

To answer "The things that drive me nuts on the road are strange things such why is it that people can't seem to learn how to merge efficiently?"
A: Because most people forget that for merging you need to accelerate, hence acceletating lane, to match HWY speed BEFORE merging, not merge then match. If you ever go to Corpus Christi TX, you will find that whomever designed the HWY entries/exits was probably on crack (can I say that here?). Plus lots of drivers are just posting on facebook or tweeter "Going into the HWY, lol" or something like "Highway to hell, call me later". " Why can't they seem to remember the order of operations at a four way stop." Cuz busy on FB or twitter updating and not paying attention and/or waiting for some horn/finger cue to go. Finally "And why can't they drive with efficiency and precision as opposed to reckless and chaotic?" It is hard to TXT & DRV @ same time. But seriously, I have drove/lived in Mexico City, Seattle, Okinawa Japan, S Korea etc. and effitiantly differes from person to person, ie 
the grand ma or pa in the lincoln or cadillac doing 65 in the I5 in California is efficient saving gas... and pissing people off too.
the guys/gals with their huge dogs in the back/front seat drolling outside the car thrught the window... efficiently keeping the interior of their car clean.
the guys/gals in their import cars (talking import tuner)... efficientley testing their sound systems without noticing the ambulance behind trying to past 'em.
the guys/gals in the BMW efficiently enjoying a Starbucks Vanilla & Caramel Frappuchino almost having and orgasm while drinking it (Guilty here)
the guys/gals in the BMW efficientle testing the BMW's efficient dynamics...
the guys/gals blah, blah, blah just thinking about "me" and "me first, me in the middle, me at the end, and whatever is left me" <--- main problem

Certain areas could have an elavated, extra lane or something where you can pay to use and do no less that 80 mph, if your vehicle malfuntions or stops you get a fine. no 18 wheelers on that line either. Also national rules about txtng and the use of cellphones wo use of hads free equipment (has anyone noticed that to many hands free means hold the phone in front of you? Hands free means hands free so you can have your hands on the wheel), yeah I'm dreaming


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

Gotta agree with the "Me" part.  Another reason I'm thinking is way too many people on Prozac type drugs. :dunno: Sometimes I wish I could just "switch rather than fight" but the right side of the brain just don't wanna give in.  Yorgi, It sure is a challenge but I think it makes us better drivers. Maybe driving 70 miles a day gives me too much time to think about all the really stupid moves I see on the road. :dunno: (My real first car I learned on was a yellow 73' VWB too) Anyway, it's nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

JackalopeZX3 said:


> ...(My real first car I learned on was a yellow 73' VWB too) Anyway, it's nice to know I'm not alone.


LOL...my first car was a baby blue '73 Beetle too. I learned A LOT about fixing cars trying to keep that thing going.


----------



## Jashley73 (Mar 28, 2011)

Leftie here, although ambidextrous too. I feel like a decent driver, with respects to car control, choosing a driving style, and defensive driving as well. I've been told by a friend before that I "have a knack," but there's a lot to be said for knowing your roads and anticipating danger constantly while driving...

I agree that most people are careless drivers, and i'm guilty of my share as well. Is it just me or is it easier to drive well on curvy back roads as opposed to driving on the highway? Perhaps it's easier to pay attention when there's more to stay focused on...


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

JackalopeZX3 said:


> "When I drive, I focus on driving: no eating, drinking, reading, texting or talking on the phone" I agree, it's not a left handed thing but rather "good ole' common sense!" I'm only saying that the majority of lefties are able to think and react faster than the average right hander. Since they have the advantage (again, not all of them) of using both sides of the brain. Compare it to a computer today to one made 5 years ago. Google some of the best race car drivers of all time. You'll see they are lefties. Can a right hander come along and do better than all of them? Sure! This is just general majority statistics.
> 
> Thanks ProRail! Tell me what you hear friends etc. say about the way you drive. I can probably already guess. LOL


Everybody remarks that I drive very smoothly, except my son, who thinks I drive like an old lady. Maybe he'll come around in a few years.


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

That's good. (cept the ol'e lady part) Friends say I drive to crazy. Never starting out that way, after 37 miles to work I'm so wound up by numerous encounters with idiots, I drive faster to focus more and take my mine off all the dumb things I see. (and to put distance between myself and them) In almost 40 years of driving I've never had an crash (prefer to call them that as accidents are wrecks that can not be avoided ie. a deer running out in front of a car.) Crashes are caused by drivers not paying attention. In the last 2 years I've been hit 3X! All 3 times by drivers just driving straight into me from the side! They were ticketed and their insurance paid. $18,000 damage to my X3 3 weeks after getting it. A kid with no lights on at dawn, not signaling, oncoming and turning left into me (I was sitting 3 back of a red light). Facebooked as a "party guy". Didn't want it totaled because I couldn't replace it since it's a stick. Which brings me to just plain laziness of drivers today. When to look at the new X3's and was stocked that I could not even ORDER a manual! Guess I'll keep my X3 till I can't drive anymore. Guess people need a free hand for that Blackberry stead of a stick. Car makers could save alot by just adding signals as an option also!


----------



## Searaven98 (May 12, 2011)

I just read this in the news:

More than one-third of college students use mobile phone applications while driving, according to a new study. Some students even continue the dangerous practice after being in auto accidents while using mobile apps. 

After surveying 93 college students who own a smartphone and use Internet-based applications on it at least four or more times per week, researchers from the University of Alabama at Birmingham found that 10 percent of the students "often," "almost always" or "always" use mobile apps while driving, while one-third indicated they "sometimes" use the apps while driving. 


Now some comments about this:


----------



## Searaven98 (May 12, 2011)

Oops sorry but here are the comments:

"as a member of the collision repar industry i would like to thank all cell phone users who think they can use them and drive. if it wasn't for your stupidity i wouldn't be able to send my son to an ivy league college or have a 4 day work week and make as much or more than the average lawyer and doctor and i only have to drive 1 mile to work.Its amazing how cell phone have eclipsed drunk driving hits.and by the way the i swerved to miss a deer story is growing old.I would also like to thank the walmart parking lot for the rest of my income remember the cameras only catch the first two rows of the lot and even the furthest corne rback spot is fair game. everytime i see someone yapping on their cell while driving i see dollar signs and that goes double for every cop i see with one glued to their head and they know who im talking about".

"A beloved co-worker of mine was killed 8:30am by some 19yr old texting while driving. This texting while driving B.S. needs to carry the same consequences as a dwi does. You get caught doin it, you AUTOMATICALLY loose your licence for a year, and your name gets distributed to the cell phone carriers who in turn would not allow you to have texting as an option with your CELL PHONE plan FOR LIFE!! Enough is enough!!"

Sorry if this has gone off topic a bit, but in my defence (or lack of) I cannot really txt in a touch screen phone, i tried, in my desk chair just using one hand. Plus is not like I'm txtng 911 or some emergency.


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

Here in CT. it's illegal to use a cell with driving. So what does everyone do? Have their windows tinted dark so the cops can't see them! (who are too busy talking on their cells or only stopping speeders to notice) I carry a big sign in my car, DROP THE CELL AND PAY ATTENTION! Guess they can't read because they mostly all do the same thing, give me the bird.


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

Jashley73, Bimmers are made for "curvy back roads" No, it's not just you. I LUV driving them. There's one on my way to work. Both my cars go comfortably @ 60. The only reason I won't go faster (and I want to!) is the idiots cutting their left curves! Why does a Toyota going 25 mph. need to drive on the wrong side of the road to go around the slightest left curve? They can't handle that bad, can they?? Yesterday coming home, I blashed the horn at 2 jerks crossing the yellow. And they don't "serve" back like "ooops, sorry I drifted". It's like they have every right to be there and I should move! (Ever have a delivery truck pulled over on the other side of the road? Oncoming cars are suppose to wait till it's clear if they have to cross the yellow to go around? Am I the only jaskass that waits rather then pushing the cars that have the right of way off the road? Just can't understand what the heck is going on in peoples heads these days. 

"Perhaps it's easier to pay attention when there's more to stay focused on..."  Classic left-handed ADHD problem!!! Yes, it's much easier!!


----------



## AnotherGeezer (Dec 22, 2009)

Another lefty checking in and I've wanted a steering wheel in my hand since I was old enough to know what one did.

I will never answer my cell phone while driving.

I've even lowered the volume on my car stereo because I found it too distracting.

Driving is a passion for me.


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

I predict that in, hopefully the very near future, cell phones will not work when sensing movement of over, oh say 5mph(?).  Some will come out with this voluntarily, then the gov.will make it mandatory. :thumbup:Remember, you heard it hear 1st! :thumbup:


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

JackalopeZX3 said:


> I predict that in, hopefully the very near future, cell phones will not work when sensing movement of over, oh say 5mph(?).  Some will come out with this voluntarily, then the gov.will make it mandatory. :thumbup:Remember, you heard it hear 1st! :thumbup:


I surely hope not.

I never bother with my cellphone while I am driving, and in fact, I don't even have my phones paired to the car so that I can focus.

HOWEVER, I am not for this type of over-reach by the government. All these stupid non-sense government-mandated rules aren't a substitute for common sense, decency and personal responsibilities.

What happens when you have a malfunctioning brake/gas pedal (a la the recent Toyota fiasco) and you have to call 911 while moving? How about passengers reporting a DUI driver? Maybe you are riding a bus?


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

How did we ever survive before cell phones came along?? :yikes: If you have time to pick up the cell while trying to control a run away car, you must be some kind of super hero. And how about pulling over to call on the DUI (super nose smelled the alcohol on their breath?) driver? If the government can save one persons life by passing this law, oh well..You'll just to pull off the road to talk!  
FYI, "common sense, decency and personal responsibilities." have all gone the way of my dearly departed relatives, the 6 legged Jackalope & the Unicorns! Why do you think the huge majority of folks can not drive correctly anymore! :bawling: Another prediction. We'll all be wearing helmets in cars next due to the lack of "common sense, decency and personal responsibilities." Instead of going after these oblivious idiots on the road, the same thing happens. The gov. will force the drivers doing the right thing to just try and protect themselves from these nitwits. :tsk: BTW, they could program cells to ONLY work w/ 911.


----------



## w2 (Apr 29, 2008)

JackalopeZX3 said:


> How did we ever survive before cell phones came along??


Or cars, for that matter. As long as we're banning things that irresponsible people misuse, why not go for the obvious big one and prohibit private vehicle ownership. That would absolutely save more than just one life. It would also result in cleaner air, reduced carbon emissions, lower oil prices, probably better overall levels of health and fitness, and our cities would become more livable once we reconfigured them around walking, cycling, and efficient public transportation.

The problem is not mobile phones. The problem is irresponsible and poorly-trained drivers. Take away their mobile phones and bad drivers will find some other bad behavior to engage in. Meanwhile, everyone else ends up paying the price for the state's "kill a fly with a sledgehammer" approach to controlling behavior. Furthermore, some drivers will ignore the ban, just as some drivers ignore impaired driving laws, because they think they're invincible or that they won't get caught, or that it's worth the risk anyway. In Ontario, we enacted a ban on the use of handheld electronic devices while driving about a year ago. Something like 90% of residents said they intended to comply with the law; probably the same 90% who didn't chat away on their phones while driving in the first place. If passing a law against something made everyone stop doing it, we'd live in a crime and accident-free paradise by now.

Bad drivers are the primary cause of accidents, so the solution would seem to be to produce better drivers, and be more aggressive about taking the worst ones off the road.


----------



## BetaThetaPirate (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm left handed... and I plan on telling everyone that I am a better driver than them. thanks:thumbup:


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

JackalopeZX3 said:


> How did we ever survive before cell phones came along?? :yikes: If you have time to pick up the cell while trying to control a run away car, you must be some kind of super hero. And how about pulling over to call on the DUI (super nose smelled the alcohol on their breath?) driver? If the government can save one persons life by passing this law, oh well..You'll just to pull off the road to talk!
> FYI, "common sense, decency and personal responsibilities." have all gone the way of my dearly departed relatives, the 6 legged Jackalope & the Unicorns! Why do you think the huge majority of folks can not drive correctly anymore! :bawling: Another prediction. We'll all be wearing helmets in cars next due to the lack of "common sense, decency and personal responsibilities." Instead of going after these oblivious idiots on the road, the same thing happens. The gov. will force the drivers doing the right thing to just try and protect themselves from these nitwits. :tsk: BTW, they could program cells to ONLY work w/ 911.


1. Have you ever heard of speed-dial?

2. When a car in front of you is drifting left and right uncontrollably, the chances are he/she has a little too much to drink. It doesn't take a genius to guess (fairly accurately) when someone is driving under the influence.

3. So, you are going to ban passengers from making any calls while the car is moving?

4. I am willing to bet none of your "predictions" will come true. Helmets? Please.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

w2 said:


> Or cars, for that matter. As long as we're banning things that irresponsible people misuse, why not go for the obvious big one and prohibit private vehicle ownership. That would absolutely save more than just one life. It would also result in cleaner air, reduced carbon emissions, lower oil prices, probably better overall levels of health and fitness, and our cities would become more livable once we reconfigured them around walking, cycling, and efficient public transportation.
> 
> The problem is not mobile phones. The problem is irresponsible and poorly-trained drivers. Take away their mobile phones and bad drivers will find some other bad behavior to engage in. Meanwhile, everyone else ends up paying the price for the state's "kill a fly with a sledgehammer" approach to controlling behavior. Furthermore, some drivers will ignore the ban, just as some drivers ignore impaired driving laws, because they think they're invincible or that they won't get caught, or that it's worth the risk anyway. In Ontario, we enacted a ban on the use of handheld electronic devices while driving about a year ago. Something like 90% of residents said they intended to comply with the law; probably the same 90% who didn't chat away on their phones while driving in the first place. If passing a law against something made everyone stop doing it, we'd live in a crime and accident-free paradise by now.
> 
> Bad drivers are the primary cause of accidents, so the solution would seem to be to produce better drivers, and be more aggressive about taking the worst ones off the road.


+1 :stupid:


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

> Bad drivers are the primary cause of accidents


Wrong! Deer, weather, bad design, neglect etc. are the cause of accidents. Lousy drivers have DEC's or "Driver Error Crashes" :thumbdwn:


> be more aggressive about taking the worst ones off the road.


 Dhhhh, should never have been let on in the first place! I think because the revenue generated by just one licensed driver brings in so much money, DMV's "let slide" anyone who can walk & blink at the same time. 


> the solution would seem to be to produce better drivers


 When you figure out how the bottle common sense that might happen. :thumbup:


----------



## Searaven98 (May 12, 2011)

What do you think of a law that mandates skills and ability test while driving for:
Who: Those over 65
Why: Their ability may have decreased over the years
When: When the Lic expires at the age of 64yrs with 10 months, with a 2 month time ext for getting a new lic.
Where: Local DOT, DMV
What: if they pass, 1 they just get a regular license, if 2: a certain degree of ability has decreased, a different license with certain restriction will be issued along with a rear window decal (like in Japan) to indicate a senior citizen driver, or 3: license revoked.

Also, like in Japan a new driver stiker should be issued to those that just obtained their drivers Lic. (Must be displayed in the operated vehicle for 2 years.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 22, 2004)

Yorgi said:


> I'm a lefty and feel the same way about other drivers on the road. I also have a dedicated track car (ie I love driving at the limit on tracks) and I concentrate 100% on driving when behind the wheel because I realize operating a car on the road is probably the most dangerous thing I will do on any particular day.
> 
> As far as other drivers go, I have been noticing a very large degradation of average driver skills over the last decade or so. (it does drive me nuts too, probably because I'm a lefty)
> 
> ...


I think that the huge influx in drivers aids over the past few years are at least partially responsible for the degradation in driving skill. Rather than using the aids to augment their skills, people are using them to replace their skills altogether. What many people don't understand is no computer can defeat the laws of physics.


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

I totally agree! Seen adds for the new Ford Focus? Another gimmick to attract lousy drivers. Like the Lexus, it's suppose to parallel park it's self. Paaalease! And all these back-up cams on cars. "What, strain my neck by having to turn my head?" (or look in the mirror) It's the same with kids and school buses. They get used to cars stopping for the bus so why look before crossing? I see it when there is no bus around and a kid wants to cross the street. They don't look! They just expect the world to sutomaticly stop for them! :yikes:
Someone brought up that at a 4-way, instead of going by the right of way rule (which is too hard to think about) they'll sit there untill another car shows up and wait for some kind of hand cue to go! "You go!" "Oh no, you go" "please, I insist, you first".....waving hands all over the place. The next thing cars will have will flash a number for their order to go at an intersection.  Or "You are about to crash!! Eject! Eject!":yikes::yikes:


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

> What do you think of a law that mandates skills and ability test while driving for:
> Who: Those over 65
> Why: Their ability may have decreased over the years
> When: When the Lic expires at the age of 64yrs with 10 months, with a 2 month time ext for getting a new lic.
> ...


Maybe 75. I don't think 65 to that old. Instead of every 4 years, once reaching 75, there should be tests maybe once a year? If driver fails, the state/town should offer a service to the elderly that helps them get around ie. a van to take them food shopping. A service for essentional purposes only. Some old folks know they shouldn't be driving but they still have to eat and might have no one to depend on to take them shopping. :tsk:

What would be the point for a new driver sticker? To warn others to keep their distance?


----------



## Searaven98 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, while I agree that drivers should always pay attention, that sticker should help to indicate that the driver is new and may not have enough skills yet. 

I was thinking that driving school should be mandatory before getting a license. It would be nice if safety inspection were standardized across the states. In California you need a periodic smog test, in MO a vehicle safety inspection which includes an Air Pollution test, TX requires a safety inspection every year and in only in selected areas an emissions test. Some other states don't require anything at all IE Kansas, Oklahoma, Michigan.

By the way, that idea of the government providing transportation to senior citizens sounds good to me, less pollution, less vehicles on the road, a few more jobs. It sounds good to me. What do you think?


----------



## stager328 (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008/dec/01/homosexuality-genetics-usa

First sentence.


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

> First sentence.


 and the whole article. :wow:

 We should take a poll here! :fruit:

I'm straight, older than my brother & am lucky to have any hair. :bareass:


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

stager328 said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008/dec/01/homosexuality-genetics-usa
> 
> First sentence.


What has thart to do with driving?


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

JackalopeZX3 said:


> I totally agree! Seen adds for the new Ford Focus? Another gimmick to attract lousy drivers. Like the Lexus, it's suppose to parallel park it's self. Paaalease! And all these back-up cams on cars. "What, strain my neck by having to turn my head?" (or look in the mirror) It's the same with kids and school buses. They get used to cars stopping for the bus so why look before crossing? I see it when there is no bus around and a kid wants to cross the street. They don't look! They just expect the world to sutomaticly stop for them! :yikes:
> * Someone brought up that at a 4-way, instead of going by the right of way rule (which is too hard to think about) they'll sit there untill another car shows up and wait for some kind of hand cue to go! "You go!" "Oh no, you go" "please, I insist, you first".....waving hands all over the place.* The next thing cars will have will flash a number for their order to go at an intersection.  Or "You are about to crash!! Eject! Eject!":yikes::yikes:


C'mon. Let's discuss serious issues, not fantasy scenarios.


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

> C'mon. Let's discuss serious issues, not fantasy scenarios


.

No fantasy involved. Why, that's never happened to you? Take a ride round RI and it will!:yikes:

They even have their own version of turn signals. :eeps:

For a right turn, swing wide into the oncoming lane before turning right. (like a tractor-trailer)

For a left turn, cut across the oncoming lane (or over the stop line)

In either case, the other car with the right-of-way WILL move. If they fail to do so, give them a dirty look or flip em the bird.


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

> What has thart to do with driving?


:dunno::dunno::dunno:

Think someone's just trying to "Prove" or "Not", a point. :dunno:


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

Left-handers may be better drivers but they sure can't spell worth a damn.

I'm supposed to get some work done today, but since it's the 4th I suppose I'll just take it easy.


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

That's interesting. I write right handed, play sports with both hands and I drive predominantly left handed. I now know less about myself than I ever did.


----------



## JackalopeZX3 (Dec 13, 2009)

"Thart" ain't a word? 



> I'm supposed to get some work done today, but since it's the 4th I suppose I'll just take it easy.


 I work harder at home than when I go to work. Three days of yard work and I can't wait to go back just to get a break.  Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------

